# Back to Jeeps



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Had my 2005 TJ on AI Saturday; ran about 8 miles south and back, about 2500 rpms in 4 wheel high. When I started her back up after airing up she was loaded up with gas (if it had a carb I would say it was flooded). took about 5-6 miles to clean her out, service engine light stayed on till next morning. Never drove her that far on the beach at one time before. Any ideas?

I did see a nice blitz on the beach about 11 pm at 91st street in OC from my balcony but my rod was across the street in the jeep. Also saw heavy bird action on the south jetty yesterday on the outgoing tide.


----------

